# What's a good charger for general SLE batteries?



## mountainair26 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello, Im looking for a charger for 4 sealed lead acid batteries wired in parallel, 7aH per battery for 28 aH total. These batteries are mainly used on a fishing kayak to power Led lights, fishfinder, and other 12v accessories. I was thinking about the Battery tender Junior or this one from academy: 
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ral...id-186394?N=127227242&Ntt=12v+charger&Ntk=All

The academy charger is 2aH instead of .75 ah like the battery tender junior, so I was going to go with that. Any other similarly priced recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Conte (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd get the 2a for sure. It'll take forever to charge that pack at .75. 
2a is in the right neighborhood as far as charge rate for a pack that big anyway. 

You want to charge SLA's are a reasonable rate of speed. Not to fast but not to slow. 0.1c is recommended from my memory. 

The dinky 0.75a charge is a match for a single one of the batteries you are using.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 17, 2014)

Agreed. 2A for a pack that size, and if they are fairly depleted, it's still gonna take some time to fully charge. 
I know there are 2-5A chargers with a >1A maintenance charge that's automatic. If you're not going to use a charger with a maintenance feature, make sure to pull your charger before you cook the batteries.
When you find your cells are at endlife, look into 9Ah AGM batteries for your application. Same size pack but a little heavier. Better AH/current. Better power density in general and more durable then standard SLA


----------

